# Kernel Heap error 900JB



## Teddyfay (Dec 14, 2021)

Hey Everyone,

I've been trying to jailbreak my ps4. the console is on 9.00, the xfat image is burnt into a usb stick drive, I run the exploit and I get to when a message asking you to plug in the usb shows up, I do exactly that, it takes a while for the unsupported device prompt to pop up but it does, but it is here where I hit a dead end. Instead of getting a message that asks me to inject the Jb payload files I get a message that say "Exploit failed (Kernel heap might be F*cked if you did insert the usb. I tried several times now, been trying for a couple of hours actually but to no avail. Can someone help me? please. Thank you.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

Maybe it's a compatibility issue with your flash drive.


----------



## Teddyfay (Dec 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> Maybe it's a compatibility issue with your flash drive.


I tried several ones.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Dec 14, 2021)

check if the ISO you flashed has the correct size, its ~4MB, I had that same error and it was that I downloaded one that was only a few KBs


----------



## Teddyfay (Dec 14, 2021)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> check if the ISO you flashed has the correct size, its ~4MB, I had that same error and it was that I downloaded one that was only a few KBs


That was the problem. The image I downloaded was a couple hundreds KB, it was downloaded from Github which is why I didn't suspect it'd be the problem. What I did was that I downloaded the entire files needed for the JB all over again, and yes I did notice the new image file was 4MB in size, run it and it worked like a charm. Thank you buys.


----------



## Drayco (Jul 26, 2022)

M


Teddyfay said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I've been trying to jailbreak my ps4. the console is on 9.00, the xfat image is burnt into a usb stick drive, I run the exploit and I get to when a message asking you to plug in the usb shows up, I do exactly that, it takes a while for the unsupported device prompt to pop up but it does, but it is here where I hit a dead end. Instead of getting a message that asks me to inject the Jb payload files I get a message that say "Exploit failed (Kernel heap might be F*cked if you did insert the usb. I tried several times now, been trying for a couple of hours actually but to no avail. Can someone help me? please. Thank you.


Mine has been working with the occasion issue but today I've been trying for hours , haven't tampered with the flashdrive at all so pls what do you think I should do


----------

